

Hellish ‘twin’ of Earth makes finding truly Earth-like planets more likely - miaowmix
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/discovery-hellish-twin-earth-makes-finding-truly-earth-014919315.html

======
3JPLW
Nature news has a better writeup: [http://www.nature.com/news/exoplanet-is-
built-like-earth-but...](http://www.nature.com/news/exoplanet-is-built-like-
earth-but-much-much-hotter-1.14058)

Direct link to the pair of papers:

[1]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature12767.html)

[2]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature12768.html)

------
miaowmix
Thanks for the info!

